# Maremma Anatolian crosses, SW Oregon



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I have enough LGDs and can part with one. Choice of either a 6 month female or a coming 2 yr old male. Both pure white, both Mar/Ana crosses, both used to chickens, goats, horse, cat, small dogs, people, leash trained etc. They do amazing work. Contact me via email [email protected] and leave me your contact number please. $600 each firm.


----------

